# Let's post anything and everything pertaining to Valentine's Day.



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ronni

My daughter is the last of my 5 children. Her siblings are all boys. I went into labor with her at 10.30 pm on February 13th. She was a home birth, same as the rest of the kids, and my labors are VERY fast. I REALLY wanted a Valentine’s Day baby, but she was ready to arrive at right before midnight, so I literally crossed my legs and refused to push till the clock struck 12.00!

Paige was born at 12.01 on Valentine’s Day!! 

(You did say post anything and everything, right? )’


----------



## charry

my 32nd  wedding Anniversary on Valentines Day.........


----------



## MarciKS

Valentine's day...only good thing about it is the candy.


----------



## RadishRose

Too early for me!


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> Valentine's day...only good thing about it is the candy.
> View attachment 143158


I prefer the funnies.


----------



## debodun

I really don't care for the candy hearts - they just taste like sweet chalk to me. Give me chocolates any day!


----------



## Murrmurr

debodun said:


> I really don't care for the candy hearts - they just taste like sweet chalk to me. Give me chocolates any day!
> 
> View attachment 143181


I can eat those by the handful. But then, I used to take bites off the teacher's chalk when she wasn't looking.


----------



## PamfromTx

Lol at sweet chalk.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

charry said:


> my 32nd  wedding Anniversary on Valentines Day.........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143154


What a beautiful couple


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Too early for me!


That's ok.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

Under 6 minutes, all of them good. 
First time I watched this (my granddaughter insisted) I actually teared up  .


----------



## Murrmurr

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 143230


A lot of men are afraid to give their lady chocolates...and afraid not to. For them, Valentine's Day is paralyzing.


----------



## debodun

You should know what your loved one wants. It doesn't even have to be a store-bought gift. Give of yourself - ask if there's anything that needs doing around the house. That's something I would appreciate more than flowers that will wilt in a day or two or fattening candy.


----------



## debodun

Remember the penny valentines?


----------



## Geezerette

What poor souls get stuck with working late on Christmas night  so the Valentine stuff wil be out the next morning? .


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Remember the penny valentines?
> 
> View attachment 143244


So cute!


----------



## debodun

Geezerette said:


> What poor souls get stuck with working late on Christmas night  so the Valentine stuff wil be out the next morning? .


And Easter stuff.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

_ I had a Valentine shaped cake pan that I cannot find.  Hubby rearranged/decluttered the pots/pans in the kitchen cabinets.  It's been an experience finding what I need.  lol  Retirement is turning him into a clutter free expert.    No wonder that box going to Goodwill was so heavy.  _


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 143341


Love it!  Reminds me of my elementary school years.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pepper

Thinking of Valentine's Day makes me think of lots of money.  This day was the second biggest payoff of the year for my former store, the first being Christmas, the third being Mother's Day.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Maybe 5-10 yrs. ago, two woodchucks were mating right outside the window of my office here.  Yes, it was V-Day so their actions were appropriate.  They're usually skittish but I was able to walk within a few ft. of them.  Really going at it, showing no fear at all.

Other than that, no special memories.  In childhood days, mom always made a heart-shaped, one layer cake with pink cherry-flavored icing.


----------



## PamfromTx

Valentine's Day brings back memories of how special my mother made each holiday with so little money.  One memory I have is of some fluffy pink dresses that she made for all three of us (my 2 older sisters and I); they had the cutest heart shaped pockets.  There were many pink frosted heart shape cakes as well.


----------



## AnnieA

The cake I made each Valentine's for my high school (and part of college) boyfriend.  Made it heart shaped with whole pecans edging the cake and crushed on the rest.

Red Velvet Cake


.


----------



## PamfromTx

@debodun 

Do you have anything like this ceramic figurine from years ago?


----------



## PamfromTx

AnnieA said:


> The cake I made each Valentine's for my high school (and part of college) boyfriend.  Made it heart shaped with whole pecans edging the cake and crushed on the rest.
> 
> Red Velvet Cake
> 
> 
> .


Thank you for posting the recipe @AnnieA  !


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## AnnieA

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you for posting the recipe @AnnieA  !



You're welcome.  It's the best!  Some recipes omit the buttermilk and vinegar but that's what gives it the distinctive taste.  And you'll never get an authentically good Red Velvet Cake from a box.


----------



## PamfromTx

AnnieA said:


> You're welcome.  It's the best!  Some recipes omit the buttermilk and vinegar but that's what gives it the distinctive taste.  And you'll never get an authentically good Red Velvet Cake from a box.


Sounds delish!!!  I usually make the red velvet cake for our anniversary (from scratch as well).  Will perhaps try your recipe this year.


----------



## PamfromTx

Antique chocolate mold.   How lovely!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

My Valentine costume jewelry

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/valentine-related-jewelry.611/


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> My Valentine costume jewelry
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/valentine-related-jewelry.611/


Beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx

I didn't know where else to post this cute gif.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

A heart-shaped trinket box with a cat motif.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Saint Valentine






When I try to research the St. Valentine we commemorate with love, it gets more and more confusing.  It appears there were at least two or 3 martyrs named Valentine who perished on Feb 14th. 

Here's one of the briefest stories from Wiki-

*Saint Valentine (Italian: San Valentino, Latin: Valentinus) known as Saint Valentine of Rome was a widely recognized 3rd-century Roman saint, commemorated in Christianity on February 14. 

From the High Middle Ages his Saints' Day has been associated with a tradition of courtly love. He is also a patron saint of epilepsy.[2]

Saint Valentine was a clergyman – either a priest or a bishop – in the Roman Empire who ministered to persecuted Christians.[3] 

He was martyred and his body buried at a Christian cemetery on the Via Flaminia close to the Ponte Milvio to the north of Rome, on February 14, which has been observed as the Feast of Saint Valentine (Saint Valentine's Day) since 496 AD. *

There are also stories claiming that he married couples in order for the male to avoid conscription into the Roman Army.

Also, another story has Valentine imprisoned for his Christian faith, restored sight to the jailer's daughter, fell in love with her but was still beheaded by the emperor.

The night before he died, he left her a letter signed "from your Valentine".

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## OneEyedDiva

The supervisor I had when I was in my 30's was a few months younger than me. We were both into music and shopping. He was very thoughtful and generous as far as getting us presents for our birthdays and holidays. One Valentines day, he bought me this 45, What You Won't Do For Love. I was blown away because I'd never seen anything like it.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

My Funny Valentine


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

A Scottie-themed refrigerator magnet


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Hi Pam, great thread you got going here...just stopping in to say "hi!"


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Pam, great thread you got going here...just stopping in to say "hi!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 144143


Hello back at you, @Ruthanne ; you are missed!   Stay safe.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Hello back at you, @Ruthanne ; you are missed!   Stay safe.


Missed you, too, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

I always think of the cereal boxes and shoe boxes we decorated in elementary school to hold our collection of Valentine's day cards.

Also, the displays of decorated heart-shaped boxes of candy in the local stores.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 144428


Too cute!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

This song just popped into my mind after all these years!  I loved it!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Detective motif penny valentines


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/451345193891505122/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/230105862190297673/


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/191825265360153771/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Astronaut themed penny valentines.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Some heart-shaped glassware I have


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

LOL, I am reading through this thread looking for ideas about what to get for my lovely wife in this age of COVID. So far I have just gotten hungry.

We already get flowers every week, she doesn't eat many sweets, there isn't anything she wants (and I have been paying attention). Travel is out, going out to a great restaurant is out, so this is a tough year and it just doesn't feel right to not give her something.

She did order a gourmet dinner to be delivered, but ......

I guess we are all in this same boat, ..... And not lovin' it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> LOL, I am reading through this thread looking for ideas about what to get for my lovely wife in this age of COVID. So far I have just gotten hungry.
> 
> We already get flowers every week, she doesn't eat many sweets, there isn't anything she wants (and I have been paying attention). Travel is out, going out to a great restaurant is out, so this is a tough year and it just doesn't feel right to not give her something.
> 
> She did order a gourmet dinner to be delivered, but ......
> 
> I guess we are all in this same boat, ..... And not lovin' it.


My husband is having the same dilemna, @Pecos ~ our anniversary is on the 8th of Feb. and hubby has no idea what to do.  I just want good health.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> My husband is having the same dilemna, @Pecos ~ our anniversary is on the 8th of Feb. and hubby has no idea what to do.  I just want good health.


Our anniversary is also on the 8th of Feb.
The Angels were certainly singing on that day.
 Have a great evening, and have a great anniversary!


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> Our anniversary is also on the 8th of Feb.
> The Angels were certainly singing on that day.
> Have a great evening, and have a great anniversary!


Oh wow, how awesome is that!?!    Have a great evening as well.


----------



## OldEnough

Wow!  Our anniversary is also on the 8th of February! 

52 years next month.  

Happy Anniversary to all who share!


----------



## OldEnough




----------



## Ruby Rose

The following is my contribution to this Valentine's thread. It is a Valentine that I composed for my Mom many years ago, which was published years ago. She passed in 2000.

*"Little Mama--My Valentine"*

They called her sunshine
Even before she was mine.

She is the sunshine of my life
And in all times, be it in harmony or strife.

She is like a flower, you see,
A perfect rose without a thorn, to me.

Her loving hands were always there for me
And I believe, they will always be.

The love I feel for my little Mama
Is reflected ten-fold through her eyes.

And the beauty of all the flowers
Cannot compare to my Mama,

As I gaze at the beauty of her soul
And the love emitted through her eyes.

So how can I not pick her as my Valentine
When she is there for me . . . 'til the end of time.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruby Rose said:


> The following is my contribution to this Valentine's thread. It is a Valentine that I composed for my Mom many years ago, which was published years ago. She passed in 2000.
> 
> *"Little Mama--My Valentine"*
> 
> They called her sunshine
> Even before she was mine.
> 
> She is the sunshine of my life
> And in all times, be it in harmony or strife.
> 
> She is like a flower, you see,
> A perfect rose without a thorn, to me.
> 
> Her loving hands were always there for me
> And I believe, they will always be.
> 
> The love I feel for my little Mama
> Is reflected ten-fold through her eyes.
> 
> And the beauty of all the flowers
> Cannot compare to my Mama,
> 
> As I gaze at the beauty of her soul
> And the love emitted through her eyes.
> 
> So how can I not pick her as my Valentine
> When she is there for me . . . 'til the end of time.
> 
> View attachment 146854


That's beautiful Ruby Rose!  Thanks so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Giantsfan1954

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 143226


LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruby Rose said:


> The following is my contribution to this Valentine's thread. It is a Valentine that I composed for my Mom many years ago, which was published years ago. She passed in 2000.
> 
> *"Little Mama--My Valentine"*
> 
> They called her sunshine
> Even before she was mine.
> 
> She is the sunshine of my life
> And in all times, be it in harmony or strife.
> 
> She is like a flower, you see,
> A perfect rose without a thorn, to me.
> 
> Her loving hands were always there for me
> And I believe, they will always be.
> 
> The love I feel for my little Mama
> Is reflected ten-fold through her eyes.
> 
> And the beauty of all the flowers
> Cannot compare to my Mama,
> 
> As I gaze at the beauty of her soul
> And the love emitted through her eyes.
> 
> So how can I not pick her as my Valentine
> When she is there for me . . . 'til the end of time.
> 
> View attachment 146854


Lovely!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PamfromTx

OldEnough said:


> Wow!  Our anniversary is also on the 8th of February!
> 
> 52 years next month.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to all who share!


 Wow, that is awesome!!!   Sorry about that gif.   It should have a shocked face.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 146959


This idea reminds me of the Baker's Coconut promotion in the late 50s for Cut-Up Cakes.  They published advertisements and a pamphlet with instructions for a variety of inexpensive holiday and birthday cakes.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


Love!!!


----------



## debodun

Superhero themed penny valentines


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun

Food-realted penny valentines


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Fyrefox

This is the "Mayhem" guy from Allstate insurance advertising...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

_Wizard of Oz_ themed penny valentines


----------



## debodun




----------



## izzy




----------



## izzy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Cowboy/cowgirl themed


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

*I remember as a mere child that my mother made every possible effort to celebrate most holidays, including Valentine's Day.  That is why I hold on to those memories and Valentine's Day brings me so much joy and happiness.  *

*I chose our wedding date because of the wonderful memories Mom made for us.  I had chosen the 14th but it fell on a Friday and most of the hospital employees (our friends) were not going to be able to attend our wedding.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog

I have only bought 2 things for the wife for Valentines day.  
One was a 57 Chevy convertible...
Was rough, but build-able. First came bodywork and primer and new top. Then came shiny black lacquer paint, and finally, some flames.


----------



## squatting dog

The second was an brand new 1982 Chevy S-10. Came dealer lifted. Had a custom camper shell made for it.(Had an odd sized bed and nobody had a shell to fit it). Naturally, then came flames. Of course, everyone said that red paint would never hold up to desert sun and would fade in no time. (wrong). 
It was still red and shiny in 2003 when I sold it.  Not bad for 21 years of desert, snow country, and everything in between.


----------



## debodun

Scottish themed penny valentines


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose

Hoot Mon!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Too many cat-themed valentines to post here. I made a 2-page album of them:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/cat-themed-penny-valentines.612/


----------



## debodun

Same for dogs:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/doggie-themed-penny-valentines.613/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sliverfox

Happy Anniversary,, PamfromTX.

Valentine's  day    comes  in   last  at our  house
Granddaughter's birthday  Feb 13.

Oldest son's  birthday is Feb 16 & his  brother's birthday is Feb. 28.
With  the pandemic,, none of  us will be getting together.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Today I bought candy for my daughter and a bracelet that expresses a Mothers love for her daughter and I bought her daughter, my granddaughter, a bracelet saying how much it means to be her grandmother. My Husband bought them their cards and candy. I haven't decided what to buy my 2 grandson's yet so maybe I'll just give them gift cards or money. My husband teased me and told me not to buy him anything because I already was the best gift he ever received.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx

2-12-2021 will be my twin nieces' birthday.   That is also my late father's birthday.   Happy Birthday to all who will be celebrating a birthday in the days ahead.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

My teeth literally hurt just looking at all of this sweetness.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Penny valentines that depict an animal that isn't a cat or dog (2 pages):

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/penny-valentines-with-animals-that-arent-cats-or-dogs.614/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

The hubby brought me these flowers today. He doesn't often do this and it is much appreciated. I may make him a second chocolate pie. The first one did wonders.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Dana




----------



## OneEyedDiva

My husband gave me this giant box of candy one year. I'm glad he helped me eat it!


----------



## debodun

Fusion penny valentines - they are a cross between a valentine and another holiday (2 pages).

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/fusion-holiday-valentines.615/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Dana

Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## rcleary171

Not only is tomorrow President's Day - it's also Annoy Squidward Day. Not sure how these things happen but my source is Holidays and Observances.


----------



## debodun

Victorian Style Valentines

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/victorian-style-valentines.616/


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

_happy valentines day....hugs_
If you squint your eyes you will see the guy 
giving himself a hug. Yeah, if you don't 
have anyone to hug you then hug yourself


----------



## Lara

All My Lovin' I Will Send To You


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Heart shaped rock island off Sydney Australia.


----------



## Oris Borloff

This is what my wife got for Valentine's Day 2016.   Because of things that had been going on I hadn't been able to get out by myself to get a card, nor had the time alone to make one.   For those who don't recognize what it is, it's a cardiac pillow given to patients following open heart surgery.  It's used clutched to the chest when one coughs, sneezes, gets up from bed or between the sternum and a seat belt when traveling in a car.  In the early days post op it became my new best friend.  She was quite pleased to get it, even though it meant she was still stuck with me.


----------

